# 3 kittens looking for a new home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 3, 7 week old kittens for adoption 2 males white/black 
and 1 female white/grey/cream colour who will be ready to go on 
Sunday 26th April. They are eating well and are happy playfull kittens. 
These little guys need a name can you give them one? 
If you are interested in adopting a kitten from us please visit...
The-Kats-Whiskers-Welcome Page for more details. 
Or email us at... [email protected] thank you
We are based in the derby area. Pictures will be added shortly.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Purrrrfect I have sent you an email.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Purrrrfect I have sent you an email.


I've not received it yet hunni. I will have a look when it arrives.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Pics now added for you picture addicts LOL!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG that blue tortie and white baby is Gorgeous, I want lol you should name her Meeko lovley name that and has same colours as my meeko


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> We have 3, 7 week old kittens for adoption 2 males white/black
> and 1 female white/grey/cream colour who will be ready to go on
> Sunday 26th April. They are eating well and are happy playfull kittens.
> These little guys need a name can you give them one?
> ...


I think I am i love!!


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh Purrrrfect, they're just purrfect little kittens.
All three are so beautiful, especially the little girl:smilewinkgrin:
I cannot wait to see them. I'm counting the days down to Sunday.

Chat later


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

funkycub said:


> I think I am i love!!


I love all the cats/kittens that we get but i have to let them go in order to help more unwanted cats looking for that forever home. 



doggiesgalore said:


> Oh Purrrrfect, they're just purrfect little kittens.
> All three are so beautiful, especially the little girl :smilewinkgrin:
> I cannot wait to see them. I'm counting the days down to Sunday.
> 
> Chat later


They are adorable and the little girl has such unusual colouring.
I'm looking forward to meeting you too, as you can imagine 
i don't get out much lol It's not long now untill sunday. 
Feel free to annouce your pending new baby to the forum in "Cat Chat"  
If it was me i know i would 

Chat soon.

Purrrs & Hugz.

xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> I love all the cats/kittens that we get but i have to let them go in order to help more unwanted cats looking for that forever home.
> 
> They are adorable and the little girl has such unusual colouring.
> I'm looking forward to meeting you too, as you can imagine
> ...


I think I'll wait until Sunday thanks Purrrrfect. I don't want to go jumping the gun or tempting fate now do I lol:smilewinkgrin:

See you Sunday


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm interested in the female <3 me and my bf looking for a new kitty to join us x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> i'm interested in the female <3 me and my bf looking for a new kitty to join us x


The female is reserved hunni sorry. She will hopefully be going to her new home on sunday.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

ColeosMummy said:


> i'm interested in the female <3 me and my bf looking for a new kitty to join us x


Sorry ColeosMummy, She's already spoken for - by me and my hubby
As long as Sunday goes ok we'll be bringing our little girl home with us.
I can't wait.:biggrin:


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> The female is reserved hunni sorry. She will hopefully be going to her new home on sunday.


thats ok any other females available? and where are you based? x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i need your address purrfect to send you mice i owe u x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We are in Derby Coleosmummy and we have adult females but no more female kittens. 
But we are expecting some more in the near future.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Did the female go to its new home today. ???


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> Did the female go to its new home today. ???


Yes she did hunni, I'm sure her new owner will post in cat chat very soon
to anounce her arrival.  1 of the boys may be going soon too.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Poppy is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

The Female kitten and 1 male have now found new homes. 
The 1 male that is left i have named Squeak and he is still looking for a new home. 
He is 8 weeks old and very playfull and loves a fuss and a cuddle. 
If you can give him a loving home to call his own please contact us at... 
[email protected]

Or if you would like to see what cats we have up for adoption visit us at...
www.the-kats-whiskers.co.uk or 
www.the-kats-whiskers.co.uk/smf-forum thank you.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

an adult would be perfect 8 months upwards  x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> an adult would be perfect 8 months upwards  x


ooohhh i have just the lady for you.
Her name is Spice and she is around 5yrs old.
Loves cuddles and snuggling in bed.
She can be a bit lazy lol She is a lovely Tabby & White.
She gets on with other cats. If you are interested in her.
Send an email to [email protected]
and i can forward my home number so you can call me
and ask any other questions you have. 
or if you would prefer one a little younger
you can always wait untill we get some more kittens 
or younger cats in.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> ooohhh i have just the lady for you.
> Her name is Spice and she is around 5yrs old.
> Loves cuddles and snuggling in bed.
> She can be a bit lazy lol She is a lovely Tabby & White.
> ...


awww she is georgous! bless her. hope she gets a home soon


----------

